# Sexing a chile rose tarantula



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have picked up a red phase chilean rose tarantula as my first tarantula. I was assured it is female as the shop only orders them but knew to take this with a pinch of salt as it is a juvenile. The spider has tibial hooks, does this mean it is definitely male? I brought home a shed with it as he/she had recently shed so I can get photos of that too. I will be a little disappointed if it's a male as 
I didn't want a spider with a short lifespan, but not a lot I can do about it now. It's very tame on the plus side.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

if it has hooks it's a male for sure.... but a pic would be nice  

I have a male here and he is still going strong and feeding well, he has been mature for the last 2 years now


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh this one's nowhere near mature, it's only about 2". Very much a baby! :flrt:

Getting photos now.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Pics to help


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

yes that is a mature male 100%


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

How can a baby spider be mature? It's less than a 6th of the size of an adult female. I am totally gutted. This spider is smaller than a house spider!


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

KathyM said:


> How can a baby spider be mature? It's less than a 6th of the size of an adult female. I am totally gutted. This spider is smaller than a house spider!


Its a hard life being a male spider!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It's a hard life going and buying a tiny baby and being told it's going to drop dead of old age any minute! This spider isn't even a full 2", it's nowhere near what an adult should look like.

ETA: Time to hit the classifieds and find him a new home.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Right, ad is up, kids are gutted. Never mind. Start again, or maybe I should just give up now. Took me ages to get to this stage as it was, and I only did because I know the shop and know they only order females. I knew the risk with shops I didn't know and with buying juvies, but are there any suppliers that actually CAN be trusted? I hear so many stories of people ending up with males instead of females and I really really wanted a spider that was going to get a lot bigger than a house spider. I was looking forward to watching her grow, not waiting for "him" to die.


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

there are many suppliers than can be trusted, most people who sell them as individuals will tel you straight with the sex, but some wont and afew of the larger shops wont even try to sex them


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Right, ad is up, kids are gutted. Never mind. Start again, or maybe I should just give up now. Took me ages to get to this stage as it was, and I only did because I know the shop and know they only order females. I knew the risk with shops I didn't know and with buying juvies, but are there any suppliers that actually CAN be trusted? I hear so many stories of people ending up with males instead of females and I really really wanted a spider that was going to get a lot bigger than a house spider. I was looking forward to watching her grow, not waiting for "him" to die.


Never trust a pet shop!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Ooooookay. Anyhoo, I have had a few PMs with offers of help so thanks for the sexing and for the advice. I really appreciate it. :notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Male spiders can live a good few years, it should definately not be a whole tarantula stereotypical thing where it is definate they wont make it past such and such an age.

I have read cases of male spiders living well past the age of 5 in captivity (admitedly not chilean rose) on other forums, the idea generally comes from the wild and they usually don't live long because they are mated and then gobbled up by the female or preyed upon, in captivity that shouldn't happen if your just keeping a pet? while they won't live a grand old age as a feamle will they can and have been exceptions and it should not be targeted as all males will die a young age in all spider species.

Infact having a male spider is sometimes better than having a female, females just sit in there burrows all the time and if your lucky enough you might just catch them snaking up the odd cricket or insect, males at least you get to see out and about so its not all bad.

Kathy he is a stunning T nevertheless and I personally feel he could have a little way to go yet, I only say that because I made a thread ages ago asking for opinions on my own chilean, and many people commented on her sex, thinking she might infact be a he, and he is a little larger than yours?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Kathy he is a stunning T nevertheless and I personally feel he could have a little way to go yet, I only say that because I made a thread ages ago asking for opinions on my own chilean, and many people commented on her sex, thinking she might infact be a he, and he is a little larger than yours?


You can tell Kathy's one is matured from the bulbs and the hooks on the front legs, so that's his growing done. Mature males occasionally try and moult again after a year or so of being mature but it is often unsuccessful as they can't get the enlarged palpal bulbs out of the old skin.

Have personally not heard of a G. rosea matung at 2 inches though, so I'm wondering if it's maybe a Paraphysa species or something like that?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I know I wont be buying my first T from a pet shop but to buy it and then just sell it on straight away just because it's male and wont live as long as females, well I wouldn't do that esp as it's such a pretty spider :flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Ailsa I have had you on ignore for months because you never have a nice word to say about anyone. Please don't continue to follow me and others round to pass on your little pearls of bitching, many have left this board because of your attitude.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread can be locked now, we are not sure what species he is so he will be staying here as a pet. I have sorted out another spider as well. Can I pass on my greatest thanks to those that helped.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Ailsa I have had you on ignore for months because you never have a nice word to say about anyone. Please don't continue to follow me and others round to pass on your little pearls of bitching, many have left this board because of your attitude.


You know what, firstly owning a male spider is no different to a female, the male you have IF looked after correctly will no doubt give you atleast a couple a years.... 

Certainly nothing to go getting bent out of shape over.....

as for him being small, when you learn more about spiders you will see that some species the male is 1/5 the size of a female....

I did'nt even look for tibial hooks on that spider the bulbs on its palps were enough to see its a MATURE male!!! 

Maybe if you did a little bit of reading on male an female anatomy of tarantula you would not have made the mistake of buying a male instead of a female and seen what to look for PRIOR to buying him...


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

KathyM said:


> This thread can be locked now, we are not sure what species he is so he will be staying here as a pet. I have sorted out another spider as well. Can I pass on my greatest thanks to those that helped.


that spider is a G. rosea RCF Mature male!!! simple!!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel I should explain a bit better where I am coming from. I help out in a lovely shop, this T was in there and when I helped on Tuesday did not have hooks or bulbs. It shed yesterday morning as I went to collect it, it was only at home that these things became apparent. I trusted the wholesaler to send what the shop ordered, as the shop are not T experts and don't stock more than one or two at a time. I know that was my naivety, but it's not like when I inspected this spider I had any reason to disregard what had been told me. I have met many mature male G. roseas that were at least 3 times the size of this, so without the hooks and bulbs to go on I had no reason not to believe this was an immature female. If that makes me stupid, so be it. 

Four people, two here, two on Facebook, have mentioned that THEY think he is a different species. I am in no way an expert on T species and therefore would think it highly irresponsible of me to home him to someone for breeding without having that confirmed. As I have been criticised (fairly by some) for my mistake, I don't wish to be behind another, so he is staying as a pet. I am in no way saying I think or don't think he is X, Y or Z. I would actually love him to be a mature male RCF rosea so that the many people who want him and have been looking for a mature male can be happy with him, I have no interest or benefit in him being a different species and couldn't care less what he is personally.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

closed at OPs request

PS i am in total agreement with Dr3d, and i like i said on facebook it is, no doubt, 100% Grammostola rosea (RCF) :2thumb:


----------

